
Scenes from D-Day, Then and Now (2014) - drunkencarolina
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2014/06/scenes-from-d-day-then-and-now/100752/?single_page=true
======
drunkencarolina
The picture I found most interesting was that of the soldiers sitting in
landing craft. I had always thought that landing craft were loaded just before
the landing where soldiers would disembark from some larger ship. The photo
implies that they drove or were towed across the channel in those craft. That
any man was not sick from that voyage would seem miraculous.

~~~
uranusjr
Many were terribly sick during D-Day, for sure. The army issued sea-sickness
pills before the attack. Still the ride was so terrible many threw up during
the crossing, and were already very weak before they got out on the beach.
Saving Private Ryan had this kind of scenes iirc. And reportedly yet many more
suffered side-effects and got killed because they had trouble staying awake.

------
BrandoElFollito
The picture of the dead German soldier and the contemporary family left me a
string impression.

The one with three soldiers and then the photo of the young woman styled as a
bikini ad was tasteless

------
dogruck
The article is from June 2014.

~~~
dang
Thanks. Added the year above.

